# Es horrible descubrir que se me ha/haya robado



## monjedorado

Hola, no estoy seguro de que deba usar el subjuntivo en la segunda frase.

Es horrible que se me *haya *robado la bici.
It is horrible that my bike has been stolen. 

Es horrible discubrir que se me *ha/haya *robado  la bici.
It is horrible to discover that my bike has been stolen.

¿Podrían ustedes decirme cuál es correcto, y también el porqué, por favor?


----------



## chileno

monjedorado said:


> Hola, no estoy seguro de que deba usar el subjuntivo en la segunda frase.
> 
> Es horrible que se me *haya *robado la bici.
> It is horrible that my bike has been stolen.
> 
> Es horrible discubrir que se me *ha/haya *robado   la bici.
> It is horrible to discover that my bike has been stolen.
> 
> ¿Podrían ustedes decirme cuál es correcto, y también el porqué, por favor?




Es horrible que se me  *ha *robado la bici.
It is horrible that my bike has been stolen. 

Es horrible descubrir que se me* ha *robado   la bici.
It is horrible to discover that my bike has been stolen.


----------



## Agró

Es horrible (descubrir) que me *han *robado  la bici.

Esto es lo que yo diría, sin pronombre 'se'.


----------



## SDLX Master

Neither of your sentences in Spanish is correct. Now, they would sound kinda weird if translated verbatim, but I will present you three options, verbatim, adjusted and colloquial so you can compare them:

*Verbatim*
Es horrible que mi bicicleta ha sido robada.
Es horrible descubrir que mi bicicleta ha sido robada.
*Adjusted*
Es horrible que mi bicicleta haya sido robada.
Es horrible descubrir que mi bicicleta haya sido robada.
*Colloquial*
Es horrible que me hayan robado la bicicleta.
Es horrible descubrir que me hayan robado la bicicleta.

Verbatim would not be my choice at speech, but the other two are fine, especially the colloquial one.


----------



## chileno

Agró said:


> Es horrible (descubrir) que me *han *robado  la bici.
> 
> Esto es lo que yo diría, sin pronombre 'se'.



Correct, but to me in Spanish mean that "they" have stolen my bike.


----------



## Agró

chileno said:


> Correct, but to me in Spanish mean that "they" have stolen my bike.


De acuerdo pero no es usual la pasiva perifrástica "ha sido robada".
Tampoco podemos usar la pasiva refleja "se ha robado" porque entonces no encaja el pronombre "me".


----------



## chileno

Es horrible (el hecho) de que se me ha robado la bicicleta.
Es horrible (el hecho) de que se me haya robado la bicicleta.

¿Esto está mal?



Agró said:


> De acuerdo pero no es usual la pasiva perifrástica "ha sido robada".
> Tampoco podemos usar la pasiva refleja "se ha robado" porque entonces no encaja el pronombre "me".


 
Entiendo. Yo solo me ajusté a lo que quería saber, sin decir lo común que uno suele decir en esos casos.


----------



## Agró

chileno said:


> Es horrible (el hecho) de que se me ha robado la bicicleta.
> Es horrible (el hecho) de que se me haya robado la bicicleta.
> 
> ¿Esto está mal?


A mí me suena muy raro.


----------



## mhp

"My bicycle has been stolen" is normally translated as "Me han robado la  bici(cleta)".

"Me han robado" is impersonal---i.e. there is no implication that there  were several thieves.


----------



## monjedorado

Thanks for all the replies, but my question is about the _impersonal opinion _aspect of the phrase.

Es horrible/bueno/necesario/importante are all impersonal opinion, so to my understanding the subjunctive must be used here. I am a little confused because many of the answers that I've gotten say that I can use both the subjunctive and the indicative.


----------



## Peterdg

monjedorado said:


> Thanks for all the replies, but my question is about the _impersonal opinion _aspect of the phrase.
> 
> Es horrible/bueno/necesario/importante are all impersonal opinion, so to my understanding the subjunctive must be used here. I am a little confused because many of the answers that I've gotten say that I can use both the subjunctive and the indicative.


Entiendo tu confusión.

"Es horrible que me hayan robado la bici" 

"Es horrible descubrir que me han robado la bici". ---> "descubro que me han robado la bici": descubrir no exige subjuntivo. El hecho de utilizar "descubrir" en la frase, rompe la relación directa con "es horrible". Entonces, desaparece también la necesidad de utilizar el subjuntivo. Se hace más hincapié al "descubrir" y menos al "es horrible".

"Es horrible que me han robado la bici". Aquí, supongo que se sobreentiende el "descubrir". 

"Es horrible descubrir que me hayan robado la bici". En esta frase, el "descubrir" se considera de menos importancia y "es horrible que" es más importante. Se puede considerar esta frase como si no estuviera "descubrir".  Lo más importante es "es horrible que...".


----------



## monjedorado

Muchísimas graciasa todos, especialmente a Peterdg. Ahora entiendo mucho mejor.


----------



## mhp

Peterdg said:


> Entiendo tu confusión.
> 
> "Es horrible que me hayan robado la bici"
> 
> "Es horrible descubrir que me han robado la bici". ---> "descubro que  me han robado la bici": descubrir no exige subjuntivo. El hecho de  utilizar "descubrir" en la frase, rompe la relación directa con "es  horrible". Entonces, desaparece también la necesidad de utilizar  el subjuntivo. Se hace más hincapié al "descubrir" y menos al "es  horrible".
> 
> "Es horrible que me han robado la bici". Aquí, supongo que se  sobreentiende el "descubrir".
> 
> "Es horrible descubrir que me hayan robado la bici". En esta frase, el  "descubrir" se considera de menos importancia y "es horrible que" es más  importante. Se puede considerar esta frase como si no estuviera  "descubrir".  Lo más importante es "es horrible que...".



This is a very good explanation. 

_Es horrible descubrir que me hayan robado la bici_
I call this phenomena phenomenon "mood transference": The mood invoked by "es  horrible" is transfered to direct object of _descubrir. _Some verbs  such as "saber" do not admit this; or as Peter puts it, you cannot  pretend it is not there.


----------



## chileno

chileno said:


> Es horrible (el hecho) de que se me ha robado la bicicleta.
> Es horrible (el hecho) de que se me haya robado la bicicleta.
> 
> ¿Esto está mal?





Agró said:


> A mí me suena muy raro.



Correcto, a mí también. Si de algo sirve.


----------



## horsewishr

mhp said:


> I call this phenomena phenomenon "mood transference"


----------



## mhp

Thank you.


----------



## caniho

Peterdg said:


> "Es horrible que me han robado la bici". Aquí, supongo que se sobreentiende el "descubrir".



No, no se puede sobreentender tal cosa.



> "Es horrible descubrir que me hayan robado la bici". En esta frase, el "descubrir" se considera de menos importancia y "es horrible que" es más importante. Se puede considerar esta frase como si no estuviera "descubrir".  Lo más importante es "es horrible que...".



No creo que esa frase esté bien tampoco.

Saludos.


----------



## caniho

monjedorado said:


> Hola, no estoy seguro de que deba usar el subjuntivo en la segunda frase.
> 
> Es horrible que se me *haya *robado la bici.
> It is horrible that my bike has been stolen.
> 
> Es horrible discubrir que se me *ha/haya *robado  la bici.
> It is horrible to discover that my bike has been stolen.
> 
> ¿Podrían ustedes decirme cuál es correcto, y también el porqué, por favor?



_Es horrible que me hayan robado la bici._

As for the other sentence, it is well strange the way it's written. In this context I'd use a general statement: _Es horrible descubrir que te han robado la bici._

Regards.


----------



## Vikingo

Hi all,

I actually got a little confused until (in my mind) caniho set the record straight here. Mhp, do you have any examples of what you call "mood transference"? When is it most used, and what verbs does it work with? Additionally, where can I read up on this?

Saludos


----------



## roanheads

Lo que me enseñaron (pues hace años )  es que una oración así se conoce cual " juicio de valor "que siempre lleva subjuntivo en la subordinada.


----------



## Vikingo

Sí, roanheads, pero "descubrir" es un verbo de percepción en forma afirmativa, lo cual hace que es verbo de la subordinada vaya en indicativo, ¿no es verdad?


----------



## roanheads

Sí, de acuerdo, pero lo veo cual " lo que es horrible es el descubrir que se me haya robado "


----------



## Peterdg

No tengo el español como lengua materna así que sólo utilizaría las dos frases siguientes (que siguen las reglas de la gramática):

"Es horrible que me hayan robado la bici."
"Es horrible descubrir que me han robado la bici."

Pero si me preguntaran por el matiz de las dos otras posibilidades, lo que dije en mi post anterior sería lo que contestaría.

Quizá tendría que añadir que, como yo lo interpreto, en "Es horrible descubrir que me han robado la bici.", lo que es horrible, es el descubrimiento y no necesariamente el robo de la bici. Si es realmente el robo que te parece horrible, creo que es necesario el subjuntivo, incluso con "descubrir" en la frase.


----------



## chileno

Peterdg said:


> No tengo el español como lengua materna así que sólo utilizaría las dos frases siguientes (que siguen las reglas de la gramática):
> 
> "Es horrible que me hayan robado la bici."
> "Es horrible descubrir que me han robado la bici."
> 
> Pero si me preguntaran por el matiz de las dos otras posibilidades, lo que dije en mi post anterior sería lo que contestaría.
> 
> Quizá tendría que añadir que, como yo lo interpreto, en "Es horrible descubrir que me han robado la bici.", lo que es horrible, es el descubrimiento y no necesariamente el robo de la bici. Si es realmente el robo que te parece horrible, creo que es necesario el subjuntivo, incluso con "descubrir" en la frase.



¿O sea que gramaticalmente no se puede decir:"Es horrible descubrir (el hecho de) que me hayan robado la bici."?


----------



## Peterdg

chileno said:


> ¿O sea que gramaticalmente no se puede decir:"Es horrible descubrir (el hecho de) que me hayan robado la bici."?


 
¿Pero, con o sin "el hecho de"? 

De puro punto de vista gramatical (sintáctico, quiero decir), si añades "el hecho de", que en sí también es una expresión que admite el subjuntivo, sí es gramatical. 

Si lo omites, tienes el mismo caso en que se sobreentiende que está algo que no está (en este caso "el hecho de"). De punto de visto puramente sintáctico, no creo que sea correcto. De punto de vista semántico, es posible defenderlo, como ya lo hice en mis posts anteriores.

O para decirlo en otras palabras: si tuviera que contestar en un examen, no pondría "Es horrible descubrir que me hayan robado la bici".


----------



## chileno

Peterdg said:


> ¿Pero, con o sin "el hecho de"?
> 
> De puro punto de vista gramatical (sintáctico, quiero decir), si añades "el hecho de", que en sí también es una expresión que admite el subjuntivo, sí es gramatical.
> 
> Si lo omites, tienes el mismo caso en que se sobreentiende que está algo que no está (en este caso "el hecho de"). De punto de visto puramente sintáctico, no creo que sea correcto. De punto de vista semántico, es posible defenderlo, como ya lo hice en mis posts anteriores.
> 
> O para decirlo en otras palabras: si tuviera que contestar en un examen, no pondría "Es horrible descubrir que me hayan robado la bici".



Pero creo que estaría correcto, aunque no se use o suene raro.


----------



## mhp

Vikingo said:


> Mhp, do you have any examples of what you call "mood transference"?


Hi Vikingo,

I cannot find previous threads about this, but that may not be necessary since there is an example of it here in this thread:


SDLX Master said:


> *Colloquial*
> Es horrible que me hayan robado la bicicleta.
> Es horrible descubrir que me hayan robado la bicicleta.
> Verbatim would not be my choice at speech, but the other two are fine,  especially the colloquial one.


----------



## roanheads

Peter,---- te has expresado bien. Pues a mi parecer lo importante es el robo, y si se entera de él, tarde o temprano, no importa, siempre el que se te robe es algo horrible.De esta pregunta, me gustaría conocer su origen, me parece que es una de ; " esas " ;, las que se han formulado sobretodo para generar comentarios y casi argumentos, pero a la vez nos brinda práctica, al participar.-----Saludos.


----------



## Coronas

Es horrible que me hayan robado la bici


----------



## Coronas

También: Es horrible descubrir que te hayan robado la bici/ Es horrible descubrir que tu bici haya sido robada


----------



## ChocolateLover

> Es horrible descubrir que te hayan robado la bici/ Es horrible descubrir que tu bici haya sido robada


 
¿Podrías explicar por qué se usa el subjuntivo? ¿También se usa el indicativo?

Es horrible descubrir que tu bici ha sido robado

Gracias


----------



## roanheads

Okay, I'll put my head on the block ! ---As I said in #20. I see this as a value judgment, the fact of being robbed or the discovery of having been robbed is judged as being " horrible ",   thereby satisfying the requirement of a judgment of value , which takes the subjunctive. ------Another example---" After having worked so hard it is natural to feel tired.--- "Después de haber trabajado tanto es natural que te sientas cansado "  --- being tired is judged as " natural " which takes the subjunctive " sientas ". ------Pero a ver lo que digan los hispanohablantes.--------Saludos.


----------



## Coronas

ChocolateLover said:


> ¿Podrías explicar por qué se usa el subjuntivo? ¿También se usa el indicativo?
> 
> Es horrible descubrir que tu bici ha sido robado
> 
> Gracias


_Es horrible descubrir que tu bici haya sido robada._ Esta es la forma que yo veo más adecuada para la frase porque el *subjuntivo *lo utililzamos para hacer juicios de valor (Ej, Es una pena que llueva.). Parece que alguien esté contando cómo se siente después de que le hayan robado la bici, ha pasado un tiempo y le explica a alguien la reacción emotiva que desencadena el hecho. El subjuntivo también se usa para expresar una reacción emotiva (Ej, Me alegro que hayas venido a verme, me alegro que haga buen tiempo hoy, etc.)

La forma presente _Es horrible descubrir que tu bici ha sido robada_, es también correcta. 
En cualquier caso en nuestras expresiones diarias en lugar de usar el reporter speech, posiblemente de forma más general usaríamos VT+CD:
-Es horrible descubrir que te han robado la bici.
-Es horrible descubrir que te hayan robado la bici 
Aunque la forma Presente del Indicativo que propones es correcta, quizás con mayor fecuencia utilizaríamos la forma subjuntiva


----------



## chileno

Coronas said:


> _Es horrible descubrir que tu bici haya sido robada._ Esta es la forma que yo veo más adecuada para la frase porque el *subjuntivo *lo utililzamos para hacer juicios de valor (Ej, Es una pena que llueva.). Parece que alguien esté contando cómo se siente después de que le hayan robado la bici, ha pasado un tiempo y le explica a alguien la reacción emotiva que desencadena el hecho. El subjuntivo también se usa para expresar una reacción emotiva (Ej, Me alegro que hayas venido a verme, me alegro que haga buen tiempo hoy, etc.)
> 
> La forma presente _Es horrible descubrir que tu bici ha sido robada_, es también correcta.
> En cualquier caso en nuestras expresiones diarias en lugar de usar el reporter speech, posiblemente de forma más general usaríamos VT+CD:
> -Es horrible descubrir que te han robado la bici.
> -Es horrible descubrir que te hayan robado la bici
> Aunque la forma Presente del Indicativo que propones es correcta, quizás con mayor fecuencia utilizaríamos la forma subjuntiva



Es que además está añadido el "se" que por lo menos en Chile, y creo que en américa latina usamos, al parecer en España no se usa.

Es/fue horrible descubrir que se me/te ha(n)/haya(n) robado la bici.


----------



## ChocolateLover

Muchas gracias

Saludos


----------



## Peterdg

Vikingo said:


> Mhp, do you have any examples of what you call "mood transference"? When is it most used, and what verbs does it work with? Additionally, where can I read up on this?
> 
> Saludos





mhp said:


> Hi Vikingo,
> 
> I cannot find previous threads about this, but that may not be necessary since there is an example of it here in this thread:


I guess what mhp is referring to is "La inducción modal a distancia". This is how the new grammar of the RAE calls it. ("Nueva gramática de la lengua española", RAE, edición manual, 25.3.5e). This what happens in the OP's example. 



> Los predicados que inducen el subjuntivo lo hacen ocasionalmente en entornos no contiguos. Así se esperaría que el verbo subrayado en _No es aventurado suponer que sea la última palabra que suene sobre la tierra... _apareciera en indicativo, ya que depende de _suponer_, un verbo de entendimiento (§25.3.1). No obstante, su inductor es el predicado _ser aventurado_, que indica valoración (§25.3.2) e impone el subjuntivo.
> ...
> Esta inducción del subjuntivo a distancia (a través de un predicado que impone el indicativo) es más frecuente cuando el predicado contiguo (_suponer_ en este ejemplo) denota pensamiento y creencia (_creer, imaginar, pensar, suponer_ y similares: §25.3.3.b)...


----------



## Vikingo

Thanks Peterdg, great quotes!


----------

